# PS4 'NAT Type' connection woes help



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Is there any really savvy IT bods on here that can help.

I'm playing call of duty black ops 3 & whenever I invite a mate to a game it's says 'lobby not joinable' to the invitee.

If someone sends me a game invite, I can't join their lobby either.

Now I've read online that the NAT Type should be set to NAT Type 2 which should mean 'moderate' protection.

I've checked my Internet connection & mine is set to type 2, but when I turn on the game, the NAT type says 'strict' on the screen.

'Strict' is supposed to be NAT Type '3'. Which is odd, as mine says 2.

I'm really frustrated as the setting of strict is stopping me from enjoying online gaming with friends (I can join public games but can't join a private game, or invite friends to a private game I've set up)

Can anyone advise in simple terms what I need to do to rectify this issue?

Cheers all


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Which modem/router have you got?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I've got a virginmedia superhub mate


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Which version of the superdud?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

And are you going via Ethernet or wireless?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

I've had it a few years, it's the 1st superhub that came out which replaced the router & I've connected the ps4 via wireless, rather than ethernet cable.

Cheers


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

try adding the ps4 in the port forwarding option of the router, although I'm not sure where the option is in the hub. Google may be your friend here.

Hopefully that should set the NAT to open.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

So.....here's what I've done so far:

Noted the ip address for the ps4.

Gone into the superhub advanced settings > port forwarding

Assigned ports 80, 443, 1395 & 3478 to 3480 to the ip address the ps4 is assigned to.

I've also assigned the ip address of the ps4 into the DMZ.

The nat2 is still coming up as strict


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Personally (though this is just me) I don't like the idea of adding anything into a DMZ purely based on to potential security risks.

Whenever I've had trouble with call of duty or other games I usually set a static IP address for the PS4 them assign the appropriate ports/port ranges to the PS4 IP and usually get an open NAT. It sometimes takes a bit of faffing around though I've found.

Not sure of the credibility of this but after a Google search these ports came up on reddit's site. This guy used the same ports from BO2.


3074 tcp
3074 udp
27014-27050 tcp
3478 udp
4379-4380 udp
27000-27030 udp

What I usually do is spend some time putting all these in then one by one deleting them so I have a minimal number of open ports on the router to still achieve an open NAT. Again this is probably me being overly security conscious!

Also I found before I did all this that although for some applications I would get an open NAT type I would still get moderate on call of duty for some reason.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

As above. I had to set a static IP for my old PS3 and thankfully it transferred across to the PS4 without problems. There are plenty of guides online about how to do it. A PS3 guide will work the same for the PS4


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Optimise your PS4 connection or you could put your PS4 in a DMZ.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/blackops3/comments/3gy30w


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Fantastic chaps.

Just assigned the ports as per iamdave's post & got an open NAT woohoo!! 

Really really grateful for all the help


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My NAT type used to always be strict on my BT Hub, and I read that was common for BT hubs. Ive now got the latest Hub5 and it defaults to NAT open.


----------

